# Jumeirah Group Job Process



## emma2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone have any information regarding this company....when it comes to the job process ect...
From application to interview how long did it take for you or someone you know who went through this?
The interview is it done via Skype or phone anyone who knows?
Do you how long it takes approx from application to start date in Dubai?
Do they pay for the airfare to Dubai once you got the job?
I havnt heard much from people writing about this company,,, thats why im curious...
I bet it must be a very good company to work for right?
I just want to get a idea of how the whole process looks like when it comes to application and the company ect..
words from someone who has experience with this company or been there and done that....???
Would be thankful for some advice and ideas....thanks
have a great day guys


----------



## emma2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry to bother you guys, but no one has any insight or any information about this Jumeirah group? thanks again


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What position are you looking for exactly? Are you applying for a hotel based position or corporate? I know a couple of people that work for that company but can't really divulge much. 

I once tried to apply for a position through their website but had to fill out some sort of a questionnaire which annoyed me because anyone can copy/paste answers on an online questionnaire.


----------



## emma2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

It is a hotel based position, but i have seen a few threads about this jumeirah group but no one answered, and i was thinking perhaps people dont share this kind of information cause if they did they would get fired? as its sensitive information and the company policy is probably strict... ? 
i havnt applied yet but im considering it...  as it seems to be a very good company to work with


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

emma2012 said:


> It is a hotel based position, but i have seen a few threads about this jumeirah group but no one answered, and i was thinking perhaps people dont share this kind of information cause if they did they would get fired? as its sensitive information and the company policy is probably strict... ?
> i havnt applied yet but im considering it...  as it seems to be a very good company to work with


It's a new company, growing and expanding their portfolio. If you feel like you meet the qualifications, then why not?  You should keep your options open and if moving to Dubai is your priority, then you should try and visit the multinational hospitality websites too and see what they have to offer.

Try catererglobal.com and do a Dubai based search as opposed to a company based search and you just might find something better


----------

